# orgasm during sleep - help!



## radio4head (Aug 12, 2009)

i've read so much conflicting info i just wondered if anyone else has experienced this: i'm 3dpt - one blastocyst - and woke up last night mid orgasm which was followed by cramps.   am partly terrified as some advice seems to say steer totally clear of all sex/orgasms during 2ww as uterine contractions can expel the embryo; and partly hopeful as some people have reported similar experiences during 2ww and come out of it with a bfp. 
seems so unfair if it's the former as i couldn't help it! totally involuntary. any thoughts??


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Try not to worry, as you say, couldn't be helped. I'm avoiding any kind of hanky panky just in case, but I'm sure with orgasms its just a small part that contracts, not the whole uterus. 

Dawn xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is a poll on the Voting board asking the same question and I'm sure you'll be interested in the results and messages left....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0;viewResults

Also, if you use search tool there are other threads discussing same, especially on this 2ww board.

Good luck

Natasha


----------



## catfan (Jan 30, 2007)

hi, this happened to me too and was worried but got bfp. perhaps avoid sex if worried (some clinics advise) but don't worry about this incident. best of luck.


----------



## radio4head (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you! Love the poll - a real relief to discover am not the only one! Will stop panicking re naughty dreams...


----------



## calamity (Sep 26, 2007)

Hiya I experienced this regularly on 2ww, and for about the 1st 8 weeks after my BFP, Sometimes it was combined with very naughty dreams and sometimes it wasnt(or maybe I couldnt remember). I still experience this occasionally and my dreams are still naughty at times. Also when I woke up after having an "O" I had cramping in my uterus which quite upset me and worried me. But all is well and I have since learned that this is common something to do with hormone levels.

Hope this helps

Good luck

Calamity


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes - my advice sheet from hospital says sex is fine during 2WW if you feel like it   Not sure DP would be loving the crinone gel mind you!


----------



## Tracie64 (May 31, 2008)

Yep I hear ya as Im on 6 progesterone pesseries every day

I can only imagine the mess that would make  

best of luck mate

Tracie64xo Aussie Girl


----------



## KatyK (Aug 18, 2009)

I have to say..... I had 2 'involuntary' O's during early part of 2 week wait!!  

Both times they awoke me from sleeping. After everything I went through to get to that point, they were a lucky bonus as far as I was concerned!! You can't help doing it in your sleep, so I say enjoy!! 

KatyK xx


----------



## radio4head (Aug 12, 2009)

well - thanks to all for your thoughts. just thought i'd check in to say that yesterday morning (after two more naughty moments - non-dream related, too! - in my sleep) i got a BFP...! still taking it in - had convinced myself and DH that it would be a no. but maybe a little bit of what your subconscious fancies does help after all..! best of luck to everyone - and here's hoping this little one hangs around x


----------



## KatyK (Aug 18, 2009)

Radio4head,

Congratulations!! Brilliant news. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Katyk x


----------

